

Performance Measurement on ARM - pietrofmaggi
http://www.pengutronix.de/development/kernel/arm-benchmarks-20100702_en.html

======
pietrofmaggi
Updated test are here: [http://www.pengutronix.de/development/kernel/arm-
benchmarks-...](http://www.pengutronix.de/development/kernel/arm-
benchmarks-20100729_en.html)

